# Close up filters



## NikonD40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey. I'm wanting to get into macro photography but I don' want to spend a lot of money and find that I don't like it. I was thinking of getting some close up filters just to try it out and see if I like it. How much would a single element degrade the quality of my picture? Two element? Also if any of you who have experience in macro photography could you please share some advice and tips you have picked up over the years. Thank you for any input.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

How much the image will degrade depends on the quality of the lens.  Also, as a general rule.....the 'stronger' the magnification, the higher the IQ loss.  There's cheap close-up lenses, and there's expensive close-up lenses.


----------



## NikonD40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Could you recommend a good close up lens for a good price. Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

Hoya comes to mind.  I'm sure there's others.


----------



## NikonD40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

I found out B+W makes 'em too.


----------



## NikonD40 (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't see whether these are one or two element. Are there any markings that show which they are? If so which are they?
Used Hoya 52mm +4 Close Up Lens (Sold Separately) | eBay


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

Beats me.  I can't speak for ebay.  Contact the seller and ask.


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/281132-how-shoot-macro-photos-budget.html

^^ have a read of that thread. If you want even more info scroll down further and STM has posted a link to a more in-depth answer on his own website.


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 23, 2012)

If your place sell Raynox, do give it a try. I am using Raynox DCR 250 and I am very please with the result.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 23, 2012)

IMO, the Canon 250D and 500D close up filters are top of the line. 250D is for the shorter lengths and the 500D is for the longer lengths. That's why I purchased the (a used) 500D close up filter. I got my use out of it but have since stopped since I got the Canon 65mm MP-E.


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> 250D is for the shorter lengths and the 500D is for the longer lengths.



I'm confused by this statement since the only difference between the units is their diopter rating and the rating itself is simply a reflection of the power of the magnification they give.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2012)

Canon 250D and Canon 500D are good, two-element achromatic close-up lenses (screw-in filters for those who are not familiar). Nikon's older out of production 5T (52mm) and 6T filters (62mm) are also good.

Raynox makes some good ones too, and I have seen a lot of fine work that was done with the Raynox products in on-line macro galleries. One if the nice things about using close-up filters on APS-C cameras is that the weaker-performing edge areas are NOT imaged by the crop-sensors!!!


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2012)

*makes a note to dig his raynox out when/if/when he gets fullframe to test *


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 23, 2012)

Overread said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > 250D is for the shorter lengths and the 500D is for the longer lengths.
> ...


 
Well, I say that because that's what I read in paperwork: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/87503-REG/Canon_2824A001_77mm_500D_Close_up_Lens.html

And a write up on them on the Euro Canon Pro Network site:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/lenses/close-up_lenses.do


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh wait the 500D is +2 and the 250D is +4! 
I got them mixed up in powers (way to go Canon calling the weaker one a numerically higher number.......) 

That said the comments are still not what I'd consider correct - though I suspect Canon is pitching them to show similar powers against each other when compared.


----------

